# Neuro



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

OK tomorrow is the long awaited neuro appt.Not even sure why im still going. I dont expect anything.But pray at least he is nice.It is snowing here in good ole wisconsin--sheesh!!!! Will winter ever quit?Hope you all had a good Easter. Do anything fun? Where are you guys?Debbie


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Debbie, Good Luck tomorrow!! Keep us posted.Yeah, it's snowing here, too! (Green Bay, WI) Dang it all, anyway. Almost froze my ears off this morning when I had to walk the dog---the 'ol Northeasterly was just a howling. The weatherman said the wind chill was around 5* above. BBRRRRRRR. And now tonight, here we go again with the cold and the wind and now the snow, too. Unreal. Guess it just wants to remind me that this is good 'ol northern Wisconsin you're talking about. A reality check, huh?!Hey, Weener--------keep that cold stuff up by you, will ya!!!














Karen


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2001)

Debbielee, Good luck with the appointment







will be thinking of you.My sis east of me by 1/2 hour has snow still in her pasture, but none here. I sat and soaked up the rays on my front porch yesterday. (that's as far as I could move!!!) It was great. DeeDee[This message has been edited by DD (edited 04-17-2001).]


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Let us know how your appointment went Debbie. We certainly have a lot of Northerners on this board. I just posted on my sinus post about the weather in Wisconsin! I am sure it is not much better in Montana or in Canada. I just found a long lost (actually, never knew about) cousin in Montana, through a family search, and also found that some of my family originally were from Quebec. Weener, do you know where St. Gabriel DeBrandon/Lake Brandon, Berthier is? I'll have to look it up in the atlas.Chiao for now,Alice


----------



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

OK here i go again! What does this neuro want to do? Lyme again.Spinal tap---iv ax!I mean--if you all remember that is what the Rhuemy wanted but then changed her mind and decided i was depressed. (which i didnt let slide).So now here i am back at square one. I told this Dr. i would have to think about it--i am confused that no one can seem to make up there minds etc...Will make my decision in May when i see my GP.Came home with massive headache and really hurting.Debbie


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Debbielee:I'm in good old Ontario, Canada and it also snowed here yesterday, but the snow is all gone now. Thank Goodness. I was away for Easter so I didn't get time to spend with my family. Hubby and I had our antique auction and had to prepare for that. How was your easter? Sorry to hear that you came home with the massive headache. Just the stress of seeing these doctors would give me a headache too. I know your not too keen on the spinal tap. Follow your gut instinct as to what you should do. Hang in there Debbielee things have to look up.Moldie, I'm sorry but I don't know where these towns/cities are located. I've been to Quebec twice, but to neither of the ones you mentioned. I tried looking it up on the internet for you, no luck though. If you can get a hold of a detailed map of Quebec (maybe from the library) you should be able to find it. If I come up with anything, I will post it. Good luck!


----------

